# Polaris Ace taken last night



## ShadowHunter (14 May 2015)

Hello; I've not been on the forum for a while and i wish i didn't have to return like this.

Not strictly an equine vehicle but it lives on our yard so i hope someone can help. Our Polaris Ace quad bike was stolen from our barn last night in Trawden, Colne, Lancashire, North West UK. 

Picture below (unsure of how to get it to show up)
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/b8/48/4b/b8484b928f0d89b21889cccddb32ed17.jpg

Please can you keep an eye out and if possible share this Facebook post
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0783213071460.431474.812286459&type=1&theater

I appreciate any help we can get and any info can be sent on here or on a message to the above Facebook account. We are utterly devastated. 
Thank you.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 May 2015)

ShadowHunter said:



			Hello; I've not been on the forum for a while and i wish i didn't have to return like this.

Not strictly an equine vehicle but it lives on our yard so i hope someone can help. Our Polaris Ace quad bike was stolen from our barn last night in Trawden, Colne, Lancashire, North West UK. 

Picture below (unsure of how to get it to show up)
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/b8/48/4b/b8484b928f0d89b21889cccddb32ed17.jpg

Please can you keep an eye out and if possible share this Facebook post
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0783213071460.431474.812286459&type=1&theater

I appreciate any help we can get and any info can be sent on here or on a message to the above Facebook account. We are utterly devastated. 
Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

No help sorry but I hope it get's returned to you.


----------

